# Vuelta Corsa Lite Road Wheelset??



## WILMUNRH (Oct 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about the VUELTA CORSA LITE version. There does not seem to be many reviews on this wheelset.

I just picked a brand new set for $200.00 + $24 for ship which seems like a steal for what they claim to offer. Weight is a claimed 875 gr for the rear 647 gr for the front......I have two sets of Mavic kysrium equip's that cost about $400 a set and are at least 200 grams heavier. The vuelta's seem to rival the Mavic Elites for weight and they cost around $600...


Thanks for any and all replies and If you have pics that would also be good.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

I bought a Corsa Lite set today. Looked at Corsa Super Lite and Ksyrium and others. It came down to bang for buck. I think you have a FINE wheelset. This is what I bought today. For an additional $170 I could have gotten Super Lites. For several hundred more I could have gotten Bontrager Race Lites the dealer wanted me to buy.

Anyway... I've seen limited reviews on these, but what I have seen has been favorable. Especially for price paid.


----------



## pmanc (Aug 28, 2011)

Do the Corsa lite wheels have any rider weight restrictions


----------



## pyattbl (Jun 28, 2010)

WILMUNRH said:


> I was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about the VUELTA CORSA LITE version. There does not seem to be many reviews on this wheelset.
> 
> I just picked a brand new set for $200.00 + $24 for ship which seems like a steal for what they claim to offer. Weight is a claimed 875 gr for the rear 647 gr for the front......I have two sets of Mavic kysrium equip's that cost about $400 a set and are at least 200 grams heavier. The vuelta's seem to rival the Mavic Elites for weight and they cost around $600...
> 
> ...


I built two Chinese carbon bikes this spring/summer, and selected Vuelta Corsa Lites for both. As the crowd says, the bang for the buck was the best out there. I have a set of Kyserium Elites on my Tarmac, and the Corsa Lites seem to perform every bit as well at a couple of hundred grams lighter.

As for weight limits... I'm unsure of any restrictions the manufacturer imposes. I weigh between 190 and 195, ride a lot of mountain roads that undergo questionable maintenance, and haven't had any issues with durability in about 4 months of regular use. I'm pleased.

I posted a couple of pics. (Note that I removed the red portion of the decals for the set to better match this bike.)

Cheers!


----------



## lewdvig (Oct 4, 2004)

WILMUNRH said:


> I was wondering if anyone has anything good or bad to say about the VUELTA CORSA LITE version. There does not seem to be many reviews on this wheelset.
> 
> I just picked a brand new set for $200.00 + $24 for ship which seems like a steal for what they claim to offer. Weight is a claimed 875 gr for the rear 647 gr for the front......I have two sets of Mavic kysrium equip's that cost about $400 a set and are at least 200 grams heavier. The vuelta's seem to rival the Mavic Elites for weight and they cost around $600...
> 
> ...


Nice price! Source?


----------



## neilcrumpton (Aug 5, 2010)

lewdvig said:


> Nice price! Source?


Also curious to know how to get these at this price!


----------



## boleiro (Jun 11, 2010)

How are these holding up for you guys? Looking at these now and even though they are mid 300's, would be interested if you all haven't had any bad experiences.


----------



## mlewis73 (Apr 1, 2005)

No bad experiences... holding up well, straight and true. I love these wheels!


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

I bought a set a few weeks ago to replace a Bontrager Race set. I'm pleased with the quality and how they ride.They spin nice, brake smoothly and were nice and true out of the box.

I think they look very nice on my Black/White/Red bike. 

I got them from nashbar for under two hundred fifty delivered.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I can't say anything bad about them. I think they're a great value. I've sold several pairs.


----------



## fortisi876 (Oct 8, 2011)

J.R. said:


> I got them from nashbar for under two hundred fifty delivered.


 I just got mine a week ago from the same place for $249 + shipping, they must be selling like hotcakes cuz I just noticed they increased their price to $259, still cheaper than their own website for $350.
Fit n finish seems to be real nice but don't have much experience with other wheels. I will say after putting on tubes/tires I compared them to my stock wheels and I easily shaved off approximately 1.25 - 1.5lbs.

Hoping to take a test run later today or tomorrow.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all I notice Nashbar is having another 20% off sale

How do you compare these 2 kinds of Vuelta wheels they have:

Vuelta Corsa SLR Road Wheelset - Overweight Code W
$300 with shipping
22mm rim profile
18mm rim width
24/28 spokes
1467g

Vuelta Corsa Lite Road Wheelset - Overweight Code W
$233 with shipping
27mm rim profile
? mm rim width (maybe 19mm)
20/24 spokes
1578g

I'm 175-180lb, and although maybe a $450 wheelset is a little better, a $200 (half price!) saving is substantial. Which wheelset is a better upgrade from the 1735g Aksium I have now, one of which is only ~95% round? tia


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

After reading the rave reviews I bought a set of the Corsa Lites for my girlfriend, saved over a pound from her no name wheels. I took them out for a 30 mile ride to break the hubs in and ordered myself a set as soon as I got home. 

There is a noticeable difference in acceleration and rolling time over my Kyseriums. I was 185 when I bought them and have had no issues with going out of true. You will not find a better wheel for this price, or double it.

Weakness: no street cred.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I just ordered a set of the SLR's but I'm not sure how long it'll take for them to get here. I have been meaning to order new custom wheels but I heard there is a new version of the White Industries hub coming out so I'll use these in the interim. After that they will go on the gf's bike to replace her 2,100 gram Alex wheels.

$281.98 with shipping.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

The Corsa Lite has taller rims, which are of course stronger, but it has fewer spokes - 24 on the rear wheel - and 100g heavier (just 150g less than the ones I have)

The SLR are shorter, but 24/28, and lighter....

anything to choose between these?


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Well I ordered the SLR's because I thought I might notice the lower rim weight over any aero advantage the taller rims might have. I'd guess (guess) that the taller stronger rims can get by with fewer spokes, and the lighter rims with more spokes would kind of make it a wash, except that the SLR's might accelerate quicker as the rotating weight is lower at the rim.

In actual practice there may not be any noticeable difference so I went with lighter over cheaper.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Got a couple of rides on these wheels. Feel very similar to a pair of Easton EA90SLX wheels I had. Stiff, no noticeable flexing when standing and cranking hard, no weird noises or pinging, they came true and well tensioned out of the box. I can't really say anything bad about them, but I've not had them very long.
If they hold up over the rest of the season under my fat 180 lb butt on the roads we have around here, I'll declare them a tremendous value at 1,486 grams. The skewers weighed 117 btw.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Still going on well?

(I'm not the next Lars Armstrong, I'm sure they'll do well...)


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I haven't heard anything bad about them other then from people who need to sell expensive wheelsets. Anyway there are some reviews for them on the net, see:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Vuelta Corsa-Lite 700c Clincher Wheelset

https://www.performancebike.com/rev...CLC-Vuelta-Corsa-Lite-Road-Bike-Wheelset.html

Vuelta Corsa-Lite wheelsets - clincher reviews - Mtbr.com

I hope that helps. Of course if you weigh 240 pounds I wouldn't get those wheels, but for someone under 175 they should be fine. If you do weigh more simply go up to the next slightly heavier wheel.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

As s general statement, I've been running the Vuelta Corsa Pros for about a year now. Radial 20 sp front, 24 sp rear. Heavier than what you are considering, but they gave been very good. I bought them as a cheap 'wow' upgrade, and have been happy. No maintenance needed, and they get good use. As an added - I was 259, now 234. My point here being for a low line wheel, something in their quality is working.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Vuelta corsa lite vs superlite, which one would you like better?
Weight difference is 1570 gr vs 1476 gr
Price difference is $230 vs $315


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rusted Angel said:


> vuelta corsa lite vs superlite, which one would you like better?
> Weight difference is 1570 gr vs 1476 gr
> Price difference is $230 vs $315


More importantly, how much do you weigh? If you weigh over 180 pounds you may want to consider the Vuelta Corsa Pro, it's built a bit more studier.

Otherwise if you weigh somewhat less then 180 I would go with the Corsa Lite, they're a bit sturdier than the Super Lites which means they will hold up a bit better in normal street use; if you're going to use these to race with and race only then go with the Super Lites and train on other more durable wheels. Of course this is all just my opinion.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

I weight 160 so that's not an issue and for now these may end up as my everything wheels but next year I would like to get a pair of Ksyrium Elite for race only but I am having second thoughts now,. I might end up with a set of Vuelta lite for training and a set of superlite for racing.

I am replacing my stockk wheels, My ride is a Specialized Allez sport and I started racing this year and I have been riding a lot more so my stock wheels are not cutting it and I feel like they are going to fall apart. I have a set of old used Rolf that i bought off a friend and that's what I have been using for racing but in training camp early this year Y kinda messed one up getting into a pothole and then I wrecked in a race and now I have a loose spoke and I can't really true those wheels any more, the rear one is the worse one and I need the upgrade at a reasonable price and these Vuelta seem to be the ones just for me.



froze said:


> More importantly, how much do you weigh? If you weigh over 180 pounds you may want to consider the Vuelta Corsa Pro, it's built a bit more studier.
> 
> Otherwise if you weigh somewhat less then 180 I would go with the Corsa Lite, they're a bit sturdier than the Super Lites which means they will hold up a bit better in normal street use; if you're going to use these to race with and race only then go with the Super Lites and train on other more durable wheels. Of course this is all just my opinion.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I've probably got 500 miles or so on the SLR wheels. As stated before I weigh around 180 lbs and I'm a strong rider. I bought them to hold me over until I could get a custom wheelset ordered, they were only $280 with a 20% off coupon.

Last week I whacked a good-sized hole in the road at over 35 mph, didn't see it in time as it was dusk. I checked the wheels over after I got home, the tension feels solid yet and no wobbles etc.

Now I'm wondering what a new wheelset will offer me other than wider rims, because these have worked pretty well for me.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rusted Angel said:


> I weight 160 so that's not an issue and for now these may end up as my everything wheels but next year I would like to get a pair of Ksyrium Elite for race only but I am having second thoughts now,. I might end up with a set of Vuelta lite for training and a set of superlite for racing.
> 
> I am replacing my stockk wheels, My ride is a Specialized Allez sport and I started racing this year and I have been riding a lot more so my stock wheels are not cutting it and I feel like they are going to fall apart. I have a set of old used Rolf that i bought off a friend and that's what I have been using for racing but in training camp early this year Y kinda messed one up getting into a pothole and then I wrecked in a race and now I have a loose spoke and I can't really true those wheels any more, the rear one is the worse one and I need the upgrade at a reasonable price and these Vuelta seem to be the ones just for me.


As a former self financed road racer I learned never to buy expensive wheels to race on from others, why? because crashes do and will happen and you don't want a pair of $1500 wheels getting taco'd. So I'm with you, get the light and far cheaper Vuelta wheels, their just as light as the Mavic's for a lot less money.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi All,
I had these wheels a couple of years ago. I got the Vuelta Corsa Lights from Nashbar for some ridiculous good price. I rode about 150mi/week. I didn't do much as far as maintenance - probably a wipe down and clean every 3 months. 
In month 9 I broke a spoke. My LBS had a replacement bladed spoke (Bontrager) and I noticed that their spoke was WAY wider and sturdier. Low and behold I continued to snap spokes over the next few weeks.
They also developed a sort of weird noise that I think was in the backhub when I would sprint or get out of the saddle. It could have been flex in the wheel from power. I out put a good amount of power, but i also only weigh 145lbs.
So, after 10 months I trashed them and got some Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset race 13's and have never looked back.
The rims and hubs might be okay on this wheelset - but the ones I got had really weenie spokes. 
Hope this helps - I wanted to just give my experience.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tfinator said:


> Hi All,
> I had these wheels a couple of years ago. I got the Vuelta Corsa Lights from Nashbar for some ridiculous good price. I rode about 150mi/week. I didn't do much as far as maintenance - probably a wipe down and clean every 3 months.
> In month 9 I broke a spoke. My LBS had a replacement bladed spoke (Bontrager) and I noticed that their spoke was WAY wider and sturdier. Low and behold I continued to snap spokes over the next few weeks.
> They also developed a sort of weird noise that I think was in the backhub when I would sprint or get out of the saddle. It could have been flex in the wheel from power. I out put a good amount of power, but i also only weigh 145lbs.
> ...


How much did you weigh at the time? Also with low spoke and light wheels you do need to keep them properly tensioned and do it more often, about every 3 months.


----------



## Mudinyeri (Jul 29, 2013)

Just ordered a pair of the Lites. We'll see how they go.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

froze said:


> As a former self financed road racer I learned never to buy expensive wheels to race on from others, why? because crashes do and will happen and you don't want a pair of $1500 wheels getting taco'd. So I'm with you, get the light and far cheaper Vuelta wheels, their just as light as the Mavic's for a lot less money.



Yes, it sucks being a self financed racer and being a Cat 5 makes it even harder to think about expensive wheels.

I made up my mind and I will get the Vuelta Lites and maybe next year by tax time i will be able to purchase the superlites; money is always an issue with me being a father of 3, racer, hunter and beloved husband...


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Rusted Angel said:


> Yes, it sucks being a self financed racer and being a Cat 5 makes it even harder to think about expensive wheels.
> 
> I made up my mind and I will get the Vuelta Lites and maybe next year by tax time i will be able to purchase the superlites; money is always an issue with me being a father of 3, racer, hunter and beloved husband...


I fully understand your position, I got as far as Cat 3 then retired 2 or 3 years later because of being married and having one child at the time, plus working full time, and having a car hobby. But the expense of travelling to events, motels, restaurants, the event itself, bike maintenance, etc was all on me. Granted back in my days this hobby was cheaper than today which is all the more reason not to go nuts with stuff and risk losing a substantial investment in one crash. At entry level racing crashes are actually more prevalent than at pro races because the lower level racers don't know what their doing! So they come in contact with other peoples back tires while trying to draft, etc, you know what I'm talking about. I did by extreme luck beat out the odds and never had a crash in a race, but had a couple of crashes that resulted in damage to bike and me on the street, once while commuting and the other on a training ride.

I think the Vueltas are all the wheel you need to be racing on, their cheap, you won't be balling your eyes out if you taco one and have to get a new one by using your credit card because your short on money due to the wife and kids needing new shoes...not a good idea by the way to use a credit card for anything not alone to fund a racing bike.

I did run into other racers who made a lot of money at their jobs and for them to go out and buy the most expensive bikes and wheels and just replace them when they got damaged was no big deal, I wasn't that well off to just run out and buy the most expensive gear and laugh about the expense if I had to replace it, plus I am a tightwad so rational thought took place more often than not.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Got my wheels and I am happy with them, can't really give feedback yet but of course they have to be better than my old stock entry level Alex I still have for rain days.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

?????



Amanda679 said:


> Vuelta corsa lite vs superlite, which one would you like better?
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

I have had the Vuelta Corsa lites for two years as an upgrade to the stock Shimano RS10 on my Super Six. Great wheels. Have stayed Tru. No broken spokes. I weigh 170. These wheels roll forever. These are a great value and are faster than my Mavic kysyrium equipes I have had on my titanium bike. The vueltas are now on the titanium bike when I switched the Super six to Reynolds Assaults.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Any new info in the corsa SLR?
im looking to buy the lite or the SLR soon.


----------



## jmpsmash (Jun 22, 2009)

My corsa lites have 1500 miles on them. They are not 100% true now but only ever so slightly off. Nothing a little half turn of the nipple won't fix. I am 150lbs.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

jmpsmash said:


> My corsa lites have 1500 miles on them. They are not 100% true now but only ever so slightly off. Nothing a little half turn of the nipple won't fix. I am 150lbs.


Thanks for your reply. 
Anything in particular you think could have put your wheel out of true?
Front or rear wheel?


----------



## jmpsmash (Jun 22, 2009)

SpeedNeeder said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> Anything in particular you think could have put your wheel out of true?
> Front or rear wheel?


nothing. never crashed or anything like that. just a fair amount of riding. mind you though that it is only very slightly off. something that will almost pass visually but won't pass a truing stand.

i am not sure how well other wheels stay true. but my previous open pro built by reputable wheel builders were worse than this.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

jmpsmash said:


> nothing. never crashed or anything like that. just a fair amount of riding. mind you though that it is only very slightly off. something that will almost pass visually but won't pass a truing stand.
> 
> i am not sure how well other wheels stay true. but my previous open pro built by reputable wheel builders were worse than this.


Thanks for the info. 
Looking at the Corsa SLR vs the BWW Blackset race set.


----------



## tfinator (Nov 4, 2009)

froze said:


> How much did you weigh at the time? Also with low spoke and light wheels you do need to keep them properly tensioned and do it more often, about every 3 months.


Sorry for the delay- just got notification.

I weighed about 155lbs sans gear. I don't think it's the spoke count, I think it's the ultra weenie spokes they used. Maybe they've changed since then. 
For reference, I replaced a broken spoke with a bontrager bladed spoke. The bontrager one was twice as wide and thicker. I never ride the wheels out of true... the broken spokes were seemingly out of no where.

Now I ride on BWW blackest races. 12k miles without even needing a spoke wrench.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

I have a set of Corsa Lite collecting dust in the garage. I pulled the stickers off the rims and there were web of hairline cracks. Unsure whether the crack is just on the black paint or deeper into the actual aluminum. I'm 125 lbs and only rode it for 200 miles.


----------



## SpeedNeeder (Aug 19, 2013)

Sure sounds like a paint problem.


----------



## cyclintruckin (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the Zerolite's and got caught twice in the rain and both times the freehub body lock up before I could make it back. Nothing like a nice long walk in the rain, so if you have the Vuelta's do not get them wet! Or you will be replacing the freehub.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I picked up a pair of these for 200$ the other day on sale. They are the best bang for the buck out there, they spin up fast and stay rolling very nicely. Sure they wont outdo a 500 dollar wheel, but a great upgrade over stock.


----------



## ZachUA (May 18, 2013)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but I searched first and found this rather than start new. 

I bought a set of the Cora lites with shimano hub and then shortly after found a steal on a campy 11 speed group. I'm wondering if there is a campy free hub I could buy to allow my new cassette to fit. I see they have the option to buy with shimano or campy freehub when purchasing the full wheelset but can you buy the free hub separate?


----------



## DCash (Jun 20, 2012)

ZachUA said:


> Sorry for reviving an old thread but I searched first and found this rather than start new.
> 
> I bought a set of the Cora lites with shimano hub and then shortly after found a steal on a campy 11 speed group. I'm wondering if there is a campy free hub I could buy to allow my new cassette to fit. I see they have the option to buy with shimano or campy freehub when purchasing the full wheelset but can you buy the free hub separate?


http://www.vueltausa.com/vuelta-bic...oad-wheel-parts/corsa-lite-wheel-parts-1.html


----------



## baj (Mar 24, 2014)

I know this thread has been quiet a while, but I just found it and will throw in my $0.02. For reference, I tend to start the riding season ~180-185+lbs and am in the ~165-170lb range by mid-Summer. I'm a reasonably powerful weekend warrior, do triathlons and am often in the top 5 or 10 overall on the bike split.

I got my first pair of Corsa Lites in 2011, put close to 15,000 miles on them before retiring them. Great wheels, fast rollers, I'm always passing other riders down hills when we all start coasting at the same speed. I have broken a few spokes on the rear and came to the conclusion (which was then verified by others) that you have to find somebody skilled at spokes to replace them on road wheels. My LBS has a great reputation and has done great work on everything I've brought into the, except spokes. Both mountain and road bikes, I get one replaced and break one or more within weeks or months. A buddy recommended a good shop (40 minute drive for me) where I now take all my wheel work and I've never had another problem like that.

I did wear out the bearings in these wheels. I was able to clean and re-lube the front bearing and am still using the wheel, but the rears are shot. I also wore out the free hub which I replaced and re-lubed the bearings, but only got a season more (maybe 2000 miles) out of it.

I got a second set of these in 2014 as I had planned to use them as training wheels for my TT bike which has 81mm carbon wheels, but when I realized the amount of work involved in changing the wheels and brake pads I just said the heck with it and use the carbon wheels all the time on the TT bike. You only live once, right? So now the rear of the second set is on my road bike. I thought I was being preventative and took the wheel apart to add lube to the bearings and free hub pawls, now a year+ later (maybe 2500 miles) and the free hub is failing on this one too. It could be a lemon, or maybe I didn't get it back together as snug as original and got water in there. I take a lot of chances with rain in the forecast on my road bike (you have to around here if you want to get your riding in) and get bit by it several times each year, so they've been ridden in the rain a few times, but nothing like the original set of Corsa Lites which I did that for years.

I can second the cassette biting into the free hub body on the Corsa Lites, makes for a heck of an effort getting the cassette off the hub. I ordered a replacement Novatech hub that has a couple hardened steel teeth on the hub body which is suppose to help prevent this from happening. Hope to get that mounted up this weekend and we'll see how it works.


----------



## zephxiii (Nov 22, 2013)

I have 1200 miles on a set I bought back in 2016, no problems yet but not a lot of miles. They seem pretty damn good for the money!


----------

